# 1962 Lawn Boy Hobby Rototiller mix ratio



## oisuposo (Jun 14, 2014)

Recently bought a 1962 Hobby Gardner Rototiller and owner couldn't remember what mix ratio he used, he thinks it was 32:1, but I read somewhere that the older Lawn boy two strokes used 16:1. Would anyone know for sure which it is? Thanks for your help!


----------



## MrLawnMower (Jul 10, 2014)

In '62, the LawnBoy was 16:1


----------

